# Anchor line control. Another tip from Bass Fishing 101.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the little reel I stow my anchor line on as well as the* Jam Cleat* that allows me to lock the line. I use 550 cord (Parachute cord) for my anchor line. I have a reel and jam cleat on each side of the boat one for bow and one for stern anchors.

I simply wind the line on the reels by hand. The spools do not turn. I have no tangled anchor line now days. I have 40' of line on each reel


----------

